# Mastitis : Mastitis~Saanendoah.com



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

MASTITIS DETECTION: 


"Hand washing is the single most important means of preventing the spread of infection." 
-- US CENTERS FOR DISEASE CONTROL 
Hand washing Factoids 

CALIFORNIA MASTITIS TEST (CMT) - a must for those with milking does. Should be used routinely at least once a month to detect sub-clinical mastitis before it does permanent damage to the udder, which Staph aureus, the most common dairy goat mastitis, will do. Also, at any time that there is a change, such as a lessening of production in one side or the other of the udder, or chunk in the milk, an immediate CMT should be run. Milk is taken mid-milking for each side of the udder separately (clean utensil before taking milk for each side) and a teaspoon of milk is placed in well of paddle, to this add equal amount of CMT liquid. The two are swirled together. The degree of coagulation (thick or thin) indicates the level of severity of the infection. If infection is present, treatment of the infected side must be begun at once, with the advice from an experienced dairy goat breeder or knowledgeable veterinarian. 
Additional information: 
More Mastitis basics 
Using the California Mastitis Test 
Intramammary mastitis infusion products approved by the FDA for use in dairy cattle 
Milking tips from the National Mastitis Council 
Teat dipping facts from the National Mastitis Council 
Comparison of Seven Antibiotic Treatments with No Treatment for Bacteriological Efficacy Against Bovine Mastitis Pathogens 
Comparing Milk: Human, Cow, Goat & Commercial Infant Formula 
Milk Quality and Flavor 
FDA Approved Animal Drug Products - Online Database System - NADA / ANADA Search Page 
JUST FOR FUN COMPARISON OF OTHER SPECIES MILK 




NEW NEWS - February 2003: Teat sealant plus antibiotics get the job done 
A combination treatment involving antibiotics and an internal teat sealant can be effective in reducing new mastitis cases during the dry period. 
According to results from the University of Minnesota, the combined treatment was 27 percent more effective at reducing new infections during the dry period than antibiotic treatments alone. Furthermore, new infections during the first eight days of lactation were diminished by 30 percent. 
A new line of internal teat sealants help prevent bacteria from entering the udder. They are infused into the teat canal to form an immedite substitute keratin plug at dry-off. The sealants are not yet commerically available. 
The findings were reported at the National Mastitis Council annual meeting held recently in Texas. 



-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
FDA Approved Drugs for Intramammary Use* 
Nonlactating Cows** 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

ACTIVE INGREDIENT DRUG 
TYPE MILK 
WITHHOLDING MEAT 
WITHHOLDING PRODUCT NAME MANUFACTURER/MARKETER 
Cephapirin (benzathine) O-T-C 72 hours Postcalving 42 days Cefa-Dry /Tomorrow Intramammary Fort Dodge Labs 
Colxacillin (benzathine) Rx None 30 days Dry-Clox Intramammary Infusion Fort Dodge Labs 
Rx None 28 days Orbenin DC Pfizer, Inc. 
Rx 72 hours Postcalving 30 days Boviclox Nortbrook Labatories, Ltd. 
Dihydrostreptomycin sulfate Rx 96 hours Postcalving 60 days Quartermaster Dry Cow Treatment West Agro, Inc. 
Erythromycin O-T-C 36 hours 14 days Erythro-36/Dry/Gallimycin-36/Dry Rhone Merieux, Inc. 
Novobiocin O-T-C 72 hours Postcalving 30 days Albadry Plus Suspension Upjohn Co. 
Agri Laboratories, Ltd 
O-T-C None 30 days Drygard Upjohn Co. 
Penicillin G (procaine) O-T-C 72 hours Postcalving 30 days Albadry Plus Suspension Upjohn Co. 
Agri Laboratories, Ltd 
O-T-C 72 hours Postcalving 14 days Go Dry/Hanfords Penicillin G.C. Hanford Mfg. Co. 
Rx 96 hours Postcalving 60 days Quartermaster Dry Cow Treatment West Agro, Inc. 
Pirlimycin Hydrochloride 
September 2000 Rx 36 hours 9 days PIRSUE Pharmacia and Upjohn Co. 
* Information provided by Food Animal Residue Avoidance Databank (FARAD). Information is current as of March 1996. 
**The term nonlatating cattle is defined as including nonlatating dairy cattle, calves, nonruminating calves, and dry cows. 


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

From 10th Central Veterinary Conference Proceedings: Florfenicol is well absorbed from the normal mammary gland in cattle and combined intramammary infusion of 1500 mg (5 ml) into the affected quarter, q12h, for 3 consecutive milkings and parenteral injection of 3 ml/100 lb, IM, q48h is theoretically of benefit for treatment of coliform mastitis. 
...... UDDER INFUSIONS 

Usually 4 or 5 infusions, 12 hrs. apart, or 2 infusions 24 hrs. apart (for less serious infections), accompanied by systemic Penicillin or oxytetracycline will correct the sub-acute form of udder infection. Milk from the effected half of the udder should be cultured to determine the correct medication to use. 
Before you treat, collect a sample into sterile a container and freeze in case the treatment you choose doesn't work and you need to culture later. Isolation of most staphylococci and streptococci is not affected greatly when samples are stored at 4°C for one week or for up to six weeks. Nocardia spp. are an exception to this general rule, as storage of samples for only a few hours or freezing can reduce the likelihood of isolating these organisms. The numbers of samples positive for Escherishia coli may decline after freezing. Samples that have been frozen cannot be used for somatic cell counts. 
Reasons for Negative Culture Results 
DRY COW UDDER INFUSIONS: Tomorrow®/Cefa-Dri® (long acting cepharin), Dry Clox® (Rx) & Orbenin ® (Rx) are both cloxacillin, QuarterMaster (dihydrostreptomycin & penicillin G). 
NOTE: Cepravin (cephalonium) Dry Cow from Schering-Plough Animal Health (not approved in the US) offers the longest period of cover, effective levels are maintained for up to 10 weeks after infusion.


----------

